# unperscribed metformin help



## kaley (Nov 1, 2011)

Hi all im very new to this so please bear with me lol
Me and my husband have been trying to concieve our 2nd child for a year now and so far  ive not  had a period so went to my gp about 2 month ago and had the blood tests done which came back I could have pcso but when I had my 2nd blood test 3wks later it show a slight change in my blood levels but ive been doing ovulation tests every day for 2months and not had anything positive yet my doctor said he wont help me untill I turn 30 which is to yrs away :-( I have spoken to a few fertility clinics which think I just need to take metformin but my doctor said he will persribe but only when im 30 so im thinking of getting some off the internet and wondered if anyone had done this and where they got it from as im worried I wont know what im getting. Many thanks kaley


----------



## Mazza1971 (Aug 19, 2009)

HI Kaley,

Welcome to fertility friends.

Why don't you insist that your doctor refers you to your local fertility unit? As far as I am aware their is no age limit and they will conduct various tests to see if you are ovulating and will be able to prescribe metformin and clomid for 6 months on the NHS and perform a laproscopy if necessary to check your tubes and you will undergo scans. Generally you are not eligible for free IVF if you already have a child (although some PCT do allow it) but you can definitely get clomid and metformin as long as your BMI is below 30.  

Good luck.

Mary


----------



## kaley (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank you for your reply,  
I have spoken to my Doctor about putting me on Clomid before but he said as there is a risk of multiple births he didnt want me to go on it which is crazy as me and my husband have talked about this happening in great detail and would rather have a multiple than none at all but my doctor is very old fashioned, i feel i have no other option but to get metformin and clomid off the internet but am worried of doing that. i really cant wait 2 yrs   
kaley xxx


----------



## chicksmum (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi

I would strongly suggest a private referral to a fertility clinic (your GP has to do this for you if you ask) who can then assess what is the best course of action (that may mean clomid which they can prescribe). Clomid should not be taken without appropriate supervision from a specialist (many GPs now don't prescribe this themselves and instead refer you to someone else to do this). It is a powerful drug that can have some nasty side effects and cause cysts etc. Thats not to say it will but you shouldn't take a risk with anything like this. Also buying medications over the internet is a no no. You can never be too sure if what you are getting is what it should be.

Sorry if I sound like and old woman harping on but I really think you need specialist advice to take the next steps if your GP is unable/unwilling to help.

Best of luck!

xx


----------



## kaley (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank you for your advice  
i have called a fertility clinic and spoken to them they have said the same thing about my gp reffering me and after i told them how hard my doctor is being they called his surgery and left a message with the  receptionist for him to refer me to them and they will treat me, that was over two weeks ago and i have called the surgery everyday for him to call me to let me know weather he will do this for me but nothing, also at the same time the clinic called them i had a smear test as i was told by the clinic to get as many tests done to rule out things that will be looked into, such as a smear test and clymidia test, although i know ive not got clymidia as i have been with my husband for 6 years and had the usual tests when i was pregnant with our son 4 years ago but my doctor isnt even writing up the results of theses which also two weeks ago    its so frustrating as we can not afford to go and do it privatly so he really is our only hope 
kaley xxx


----------



## chicksmum (Dec 22, 2010)

It might be worth changing GP, either within the same practice or another practice. You are not receiving the service you are entitled to by the NHS so you are perfectly within your rights to do so. 

If you get a private referral they can also prescribe Clomid (if thats suitable). Its not very expensive so shouldn't be too much of a burden. A lot of the time they will want you to have monitoring whilst taking clomid though. I don't know the average cost for this but at Leeds its £310 per cycle. 

I found my GP was also a bit uncooperative (more lack of knowledge on the subject I think). I called every day to leave messages for her to send info to the fertility specialist. In the end I went to the GP surgery and picked up the info myself and took them to the fertility clinic. I am now changing GP as I wasn't impressed with her ability to handle the situation appropriately. That said I think most GPs are out of their depth on these issues and you only really get appropriate advice from a specialist. I also thought that all I needed was a bit of clomid to get pregnant 2nd time. It turns out I had low AMH and was running out of time egg wise. From my initial consultation with a fertility specialist to getting my BFP it was 7 months in total. I know I was lucky but I think I could have messed around for years without really knowing what the problem was. 

I really hope things move quickly for you and you get your BFP!! I know how frustrating it is when you feel you are getting nowhere and noone is listening.

xx


----------



## kaley (Nov 1, 2011)

It does feel like im bashing my head against a brick wall with him so going to take your advice and see a different doctor in my practice. 

I have had blood tests done which showed i had pcso, then he re did the bloods 3wks later which showed a slight change in my hormone levels so thats where he said the risk of twins come from but i havent ovulated as i have been using the ovulation kits. the thing that makes me so mad is when he said about leaving me till im 30 he also said it would be very very rare if i did fall pregnant naturally   why would you leave someone 2yrs if you know they have no chance of concieving.

I feel bad going on like this as i already have a beautiful son who we totally adore and some people cant have any children but we feel our family isnt complete yet and Archie our son loves babys and would love a brother or sister. life can be so cruel when theres people out there having baby after baby with no problems what so ever and then dont look after them, give them away or ill treat them, then theres people like us on here desparate to have children to love, cherish and support them throughout there lives yet we are fighting to get this oppatunitie   sorry rant over lol
kaley xxx
P.S im new to all this and im unsure of what some of the phrases are such as BFP lol im sure i'll get them in time


----------



## chicksmum (Dec 22, 2010)

I agree it does seem mad to leave it until you are 30. It makes far more sense to progress while you still have time on your side.

Totally get where you are coming from feeling that its not fair that you cannot have another child easily but also feel bad for feeling this way, as you have a child and are lucky compared to others that cannot have any children. Its an impossible situation to be in!

It sounds as if when you get a suitable GP things should start to move for you quickly and I sincerely hope that is the case. 

xx
P.S BFP = big fat positive (pregnancy test) - I think!!


----------



## tangoxx (May 19, 2010)

Hi Kaley , I completely know how fustrating it can be when the doctors tell you to wait!! I am 26 in December and have a healthy little boy who is 3 the docs wanted me to wait until I am 35 as they said because I am young and healthy just keep trying! I got so angry and I have now had checks done and its come back that I might have pcos. I have just recevied my referral letter to the fertility clinic 2 half years later!   I know you can feel its only you but your not alone x


----------



## kaley (Nov 1, 2011)

Thank you all for your replies  
Ive had a break through with my doctor  i think he must be fed up with me pestering and has refered me to princess ann fertility clinic   so should be getting an appointment anytime between now and the 18th nov, so any information on how long it takes to get your first appointment to getting treatment would  be much appreciated 

hopefully we will all be on here sharing baby news soon 
xxx


----------



## tangoxx (May 19, 2010)

I am not to sure I got told around 7-8 wks but not sure if that's correct! I should recevie my appointment on Tuesday and if I don't I need to call them!   its good that your doctor has referred you now it feels like something is being done!


----------



## kaley (Nov 1, 2011)

Thanks Tango, i feelnow its all moving in the right direction and not sitting wishing the nxt 2yrs away so something can be done, i got my first appointment through today for the 29th december i   it seems so long away but very close compared to what i was going to have to wait. my husband is having his sperm tested with his doctor this wk and ive had clymidia and smear tests done already as the clinic said if i get these routine tests done before the appointment it will save time and move things along faster, fingers crossed 2012 we will be sharing each others good news on here and watching eachothers progress xxx


----------



## chicksmum (Dec 22, 2010)

Thats great news!


----------



## tangoxx (May 19, 2010)

Yer that will be good to share our progress x I got my referral date on 14th December I hope they do something!! My fingers are crossed for us both!


----------

